# Paph. emersonii



## Tom-DE (Jan 7, 2021)

Here is my Paph. emersonii ..... I got it from a forum member about 2 years ago. First time bloomer, flower is over 5" NS(~14cm)


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 7, 2021)

nice pink blush and lovely 'pouch effect'.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 7, 2021)

A beaut! 

How fast to develop from sheath?

Still waiting for my two to get the memo.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 7, 2021)

That's gorgeous! Congratulations. Is it fragrant?


----------



## Don I (Jan 7, 2021)

Nice.
Don


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 7, 2021)

Very nice...and big!


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 7, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> How fast to develop from sheath?


Mine took over two months to develop.


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 7, 2021)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Is it fragrant?


It is fragrant now... but I could not detect any when it just opened(~five days ago)


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2021)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Is it fragrant?


What an excellent question! Nice, they are hard to bloom. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guldal (Jan 8, 2021)

Really endearing!


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 8, 2021)

Thank you all.



Duck Slipper said:


> Very nice...and big!


It is much bigger than I would have expected. Not sure it is the norm for that cross(batch), hopefully "Silence??"(the member whom I bought it from) would tell us about the size of his flower.


----------



## southernbelle (Jan 8, 2021)

Very interesting pouch!


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 9, 2021)

Wonderful. Loving the pink flush. Thank you for showing the whole plant!


----------



## mSummers (Jan 9, 2021)

Beautiful. I'm looking forward to seeing mine bloom in a couple of years (fingers crossed)


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 12, 2021)

The flower has developed a little bit more after I posted the photo. The flower is a bit flatter and bigger, 5.5" wide/NS(~15cm) as of Jan. 12, petal width is larger too. I think it has completely developed now.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 12, 2021)

Tom-DE said:


> The flower has developed a little bit more after I posted the photo. The flower is a bit flatter and bigger, 5.5" wide/NS(~15cm) as of Jan. 12, petal width is larger too. I think it has completely developed now.


Please take updated pic?


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 12, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Please take updated pic?


Here you go but I don't think the pictures have captured the flower form this time...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 13, 2021)

I like it... the petals hold horizontal very well. Great for breeding on this trait.


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 13, 2021)

Thank you all.



DrLeslieEe said:


> I like it... the petals hold horizontal very well. Great for breeding on this trait.


I like it too....The flower is far better in person. For some reason(shooting angle), the photos show some imbalance of the flower, which they are hardly noticed in person.


----------



## musa (Jan 14, 2021)

Beautiful! Especially the colours. Some day I will have one, too.
Years ago I bought one, unfortunately it was my second Paph, at a time when I still was busy to kill Cattleyas. So I confess, its death is probably on me, too.


----------



## GuRu (Jan 18, 2021)

That's a nice one and especially it's colouration is very uncommon for P. emersonii.


----------



## blondie (Jan 18, 2021)

Very nice I have one of these in very low bud and seems to be very slow to progress


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 18, 2021)

Self please!


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 21, 2021)

Thanks.



BrucherT said:


> Self please!


Maybe next time when the plant is stronger/biger.


----------



## principe1231 (May 3, 2021)

It grows at the same speed as the bark in the flowerpot.


----------

